# Shadow boxing



## Bhabesh Roy (May 4, 2013)

What's the perfect way of doing shadowboxing??what is its usefulness in muay thai? High or low intensity


----------



## Cyriacus (May 4, 2013)

There is no perfect way. Its basically just sparring, but with alot of imagination instead of a partner, and alot less moving around. Intensity is up to you. Its usefulness varies person to person.


----------



## Riffix (May 5, 2013)

Id say its pretty Good cardio if nothing else. Its also repetition of technique which is never bad!


----------



## jthomas1600 (May 5, 2013)

Riffix said:


> Id say its pretty Good cardio if nothing else. Its also repetition of technique which is never bad!



So long as it's repetition of _good_ technique.


----------



## oaktree (May 5, 2013)

Shadowboxing is a great way to practice putting combos together, working
On your foot work as well.


----------



## Danny T (May 6, 2013)

Shadowboxing is an excellent way to warm up. For this one should work slowly and relaxed pay attention to specific fundamentals. Stance, footwork, weight distribution, head movement, body movement, angles of attack and defensive postures. It is also an excellent cool down process, allowing the muscles to relax and cool down with slow and light movements. Allows fundamentals to be reinforced when tired, maintains an operant conditioning of the muscles and the mind.

Shadowboxing is also a great way to smooth out your movements, to remove wasted movement and telegraphing movement. I have my fighters shadowbox 4-6 rounds prior to training starting off slow and relaxed. Intensity is increased each round until output is at approx 75%. (going to hard is bad on the joints with the possiblity of hyper-extending the elbows and knees).


----------



## enthusiast (May 7, 2013)

shadowboxing is a good way for your body to memorize those combinations that were taught to you. Muscle memory is a deciding factor in fights and in tournamnts


----------

